# Urine in hydro



## Trillian (Jun 21, 2018)

not for the eyes of the ignorant


----------



## pcduck (Jun 21, 2018)

If left to sit for a few days, it won't burn them


----------



## Trillian (Jun 21, 2018)

not for the eyes of the ignorant


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 21, 2018)

Do you actually know this person and seen his grows?  I seriously question whether urine has enough nutrients to take cannabis plants through flowering.  What is used for nutrients if he doesn't use urine?  How does he deal with the smell?


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 21, 2018)

If a dog pees on your grass it will leave a brown spot where the grass has died.  Raw urine has a high salt content.   I have heard people using diluted urine as it does have some nutrients and good bacteria in it.  This however seems to be very shaky and you could kill your plants.   Myself,  I will stick with Fox Farms and EM-1 Microbial Inoculant.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 21, 2018)

One word.

Yuka


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 21, 2018)

Not sure I can wrap my head around this one.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 21, 2018)

me either, yuck.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 21, 2018)

There are better ways to grow than this for sure.






Yuck!!!


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 21, 2018)

In 2012, Kim Nace, Rich Earth’s administrative director and partner Abe Noe-Hays collected 600 gallons of urine from friends and neighbors. The next year, the organization brought in about 3,000 gallons from 170 human volunteers. Rebecca Rueter, a board member for Rich Earth, invited members of the local women’s chorus to donate their pee.

Rich Earth hopes to double that amount this year to a round 6,000 gallons — enough to fill a third of an average American swimming pool. “We’ve given volunteers a few things to make it easier — some funnel devices and things like that,” says Nace.

Urine contains nitrogen, phosphorus and potassium — essential plant nutrients that are usually mined from the earth or the air for agricultural use.

The project aims to test human urine as a replacement for chemical fertilizers.


https://modernfarmer.com/2014/01/human-pee-proven-fertilizer-future/


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 21, 2018)

it must be true if it's on the internet---lmfao


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 22, 2018)

I don't know if it's true or not but..... it's disgusting. LOL

Oh, hey gang, I'm having a party Saturday night. Do you all want to come over and pee in a jar for me. I'll show you my pee collection.  LOL

Besides, I always remembered it that HUMAN feces and urine did NOT make good fertilizer because it is so different than ANIMAL feces and urine.

All I know is, the entire subject is gross. LOL


----------



## pcduck (Jun 22, 2018)

Hackerman said:


> Besides, I always remembered it that HUMAN feces and urine did NOT make good fertilizer because it is so different than ANIMAL feces and urine.



They told you that when you were young, just so you wouldn't play with it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 22, 2018)

LOL--I'm a plumber and I also find this yucky.  

We do not use feces from animals that eat meat (including humans) as their feces general carry pathogens and parasites.  That is why they are not put into compost piles.  It is different with the grass eaters.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 22, 2018)

OMG  of all places rollitup has info on using urine to grow cannabis.. disgusting...

https://www.rollitup.org/t/using-urine-as-a-fertilizer.17800/


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 22, 2018)

I eat grass..... Oh, that kind. Never mind. LOL


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 22, 2018)

Hmm  the more I know about growing the more I realize I have a lot to learn. 
This talk of people using urine to grow stuff seemed like a myth to me. 
Now I know some people really do this...ugh


----------



## pcduck (Jun 22, 2018)

I would think NASA has studied this quite extensively.

AEM/EM1 will take care of the smell and pathologens.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 22, 2018)

I pee in my garden quite regularly, not on the plants mind you...Just to save me the trouble of going inside...a guy thing maybe...


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 22, 2018)

At my age, I just go when I have to. Doesn't really matter where I am. I just wait until it's full and then ask Mrs. Hackerman to change my diaper.

Old age does have it's conveniences.


----------



## Trillian (Jun 23, 2018)

If you find urine as fertilizer yuck then maybe you should think about leaving the planet for Mars cause sorry to tell you but soil is urine and poo from many different species.
worm poo for one is a good fertilizer that is used.
and think about urea. we use it in professional horticulture as a quick start fertilizer.
and we also use horse manure and piss to fertilize our tomatoes which by the way many other use and have used for millenia.

I find it strange to think of something completely natural and harmless as yuck.
Rather use my pee than some shit that's been made by some company using chemicals and waste products from chemical snd metal industry.
That's yuck to me.

And to insinuate that my plants don't look good... well I really thought this forum is a bit different than icmag.
But apparently not.

Before posting ignorant posts with insinuations you should maybe try it and see for yourself.
You know nothing about me and my knowledge and just because I am not megalomaniac and have not forgotten that I am human and live on Earth and not some fantasy planet out of plastic and concrete, doesn't mean I don't know what I am talking about.
But some people are born perfect and all-knowing.
Nuff said good bye. I will look around for another forum


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 23, 2018)

Using urea and peeing in your garden are 2 very different things.  Feces from animals that eat meat contain disease nd parasites.  Inadequate disposal of urine and feces is one of the greatest health hazards there is.   While some animals feces may be okay and some urea products may be okay, ras urine and ffeces from meat eaters can be dangerous--they are far from harmless.  LOL--one of the reasons that I always made sure I was current on my tetanus shot. 

You really should just take a deep breathe and calm down.   Take it from a plumber when I tell you that pee and feces, while they may be natural, are not harmless.  Not all natural things are beneficial.  Arsenic is also natural


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 23, 2018)

Youse guys!


----------

